# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  come far valere la prescrizione della cartella esattoriale?

## fiorenza

"Salve avrei un piccolo quesito da porvi in un settore , per me, piuttosto 
> ostico, dato che non sono commercialista.-
> Un mio cliente deve all'equitalia per cartelle esattoriali mai opposte 
> (per crediti diversi: contravvenzioni; contr. camera comm.; canoni vari; 
> bollo auto) l'importo di circa 40.000,00 euro.-
> L'equitalia dopo la notifica non ha intrapreso azione esecutiva, solo per 
> qualcuno tra i più antichi ha acceso ipoteca su un immobile che non 
> appartiene neppure al debitore.-
>
> Dalla visura ho rilevato che diverse cartelle sono state notificate oltre 
> dieci anni fa.-
> Poichè la cartella esattoriale non opposta dovrebbe prescriversi in 10 
> anni dalla notifica ex art. 2967 c.c., nell'importo complessivo preteso 
> dall'equitalia dovrebbero esserci anche crediti prescritti.-
> Mi chiedevo come far decurtare l'importo di queste cartelle, è possibile 
> istanza di sgravio in tal senso all'ente impositore o cosa?"
> Ringrazio anticipatamente a chi potrà aiutarmi

----------


## MrDike

Forse ti riferivi all'art. 2946 c.c. e non al 2967... 
Puoi benissimo presentare istanza di sgravio presso i vari enti impositori, ma verifica sempre la prescrizione più breve per ogni singolo credito/tributo...

----------


## fiorenza

Grazie tente mrDike, si mi riferivo all'art.2946 c.c.-
Devo verificare le singole scadenze perchè è possibile che il credito fosse già prescritto prima della notifica della cartella vero?

----------


## MrDike

Esattamente. 
Ti ricordo, infatti, che la prescrizione non può decorrere da quando l'Ente richiede il pagamento, se la richiesta è fatta, per la prima volta, quando il debito è già prescritto. 
E ancora: 
La notifica di un atto amministrativo (avviso di accertamento, cartella esattoriale o ingiunzione fiscale), seppur comporti linterruzione dei termini di prescrizione - i quali comunque ricominciano a decorrere dal giorno successivo - , non ne determina la trasformazione nel più lungo termine decennale, come previsto dallart. 2953 c.c. (_cfr._, in tal senso, *Corte di Cassazione, sentenza del 25 Maggio 2007 n. 12263*).

----------


## fiorenza

Ti ringrazio veramente tanto Mr Dike, la tua chiarificazione cambia tutto... perchè così molti  dei crediti vantati nei confronti del mio assistito saranno prescritti, perchè io credevo che la cartella esattoriale non impugnata si prescrivesse nel termine ordinario di dieci anni, mentre sulla base delle tue delucidazioni  si applicherà la prescrizione del singolo tributo, anche per cartelle non impugnate!!   

> Esattamente. 
> Ti ricordo, infatti, che la prescrizione non può decorrere da quando l'Ente richiede il pagamento, se la richiesta è fatta, per la prima volta, quando il debito è già prescritto. 
> E ancora: 
> La notifica di un atto amministrativo (avviso di accertamento, cartella esattoriale o ingiunzione fiscale), seppur comporti linterruzione dei termini di prescrizione - i quali comunque ricominciano a decorrere dal giorno successivo - , non ne determina la trasformazione nel più lungo termine decennale, come previsto dallart. 2953 c.c. (_cfr._, in tal senso, *Corte di Cassazione, sentenza del 25 Maggio 2007 n. 12263*).

----------

